# something my buddy cooked up



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 7, 2009)

i got a buddy from cailfas i go to school with, and this past summer i wile down in cali with my girl, i hit up my homeboy from school. Turns out his family runs a MMJ club down in LA and he took me over. His uncle bread this strain. from what i remember it is, 
a female OG Kush bread with a male Blueberry. he said he bread them seeds with another blueberry male. after he crossed bread it 3 times. I got 20 seeds from my homeboy of the 3ed gen plant. its never been grown they should be harvesting this strain pretty soon. i just wanted to know what u guys thought think its going any good? i should be planting soon, as the state is lagging to come check out my growroom and ok it. damn its a little harder down here in new mexico for us MMJ cardholder. and we only got 3 clubs that are open and they run out so quick cuz they can only have 99 mature plants and 55 immature at one time. and i (if oked by state) will only be able to have 6 plants at one time. kinda sucks, but its better than worrying about the leo kick dooring me.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

any pictures? I kind of wonder why people would keep breeding it to the BB and breeding the og kush out...sounds nice though!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 7, 2009)

from what i understand Kush geans are so strong that u can't retain any blueberry traits with just one breed.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

ahhhh.....thanks for that info.


----------



## Tater (Dec 11, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> from what i understand Kush geans are so strong that u can't retain any blueberry traits with just one breed.



That is not true.  Perhaps though the blueberry phenotype relies on a recessive genotype say we call it *b* for blueberry and the smell of the "kush" plant (you do realize any plant that came from the Kush mountains that span more than a few countries in Asia is considered Kush) relies on a dominant gene we will call *K*.

Ok lets say your kush plant had one dominant gene and one recessive so it looks like this

*Kk*

And if the blueberry relies on a recessive gene and is displaying the blueberry phenotype we can assume it looks like

*bb*

Now since the offspring will recieve only one gene from each parent for each gene pair that makes up it genetic make up it would be impossible for its offspring to display the blueberry phenotype according to Mendel punnett square the offspring should look something like this.

**|b|b
K|Kb|Kb
k|kb|kb

So 50% of your F1 generation will display the kush smell and 50% will display something else unknown and 0% will smell like blue berries.

Ok so lets say you chose a plant that has the Kb genome and cross it back to the blueberry.

*|b | b
K|Kb|Kb
b|bb|bb

Ok now 50% should show the kush phenotype and 50% the blueberry.  Ok so now we take a plant that smells like blueberry from the F2 group and breed it back to the original blueberry.

*|b | b
b|bb|bb
b|bb|bb

All plants now display the blueberry phenotype tada!

This is a gross oversimplification of the process but is essentially what happens.  Blueberry being recessive would explain why no plants in the first generation express the blueberry trait.

It has nothing to do with the strength of the genes, they aren't doing battle with one another, it has everything to do with recessive and dominant genes and how they are passed from generation to generation.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 11, 2009)

thats what i ment, sorry to confuse


----------



## Bobo (Dec 12, 2009)

Lol u guys make me want to take a genetics class.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

Bobo said:
			
		

> Lol u guys make me want to take a genetics class.



No need.:holysheep: 

MARIJUANA BOTANY  An Advanced Study: The Propagation and Breeding of Distinctive Cannabis  bt ROBERT CONNELL CLARKE

A genetics class in a book.:hubba:  Not an easy read, but a 'must have' if you are serious about growing/breeding.  My most important book.

I do believe it is in the Resources section of this website under breeding.

Thanks Tater for that concise explanation. + reps.

DD


----------



## Droopy Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

WGC

Those seeds are indeed a gift and I would continue the breeding/growing of them.

If you are just starting out, I would suggest bagseeds until you get your set up and technique dialed in.  You have some great genetics there and are a bit too valuable for learning on IMO.

Get that book also.:hubba: :hubba: 

DD


----------



## Bobo (Dec 13, 2009)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> No need.:holysheep:
> 
> MARIJUANA BOTANY An Advanced Study: The Propagation and Breeding of Distinctive Cannabis bt ROBERT CONNELL CLARKE
> 
> ...


 


thanks for the info i now have a lot more reading to do haha thank god for being laid off


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2009)

grow  hem  out..have  they  back  crossed  to  stableize  the  strain  yet?  IMO..f3  have  too  many  phenos..just  my  thaughts 


take  care and  be safe


----------



## Tater (Dec 15, 2009)

Thats a great book and quite a good primer to kinda dip your toes into it all.  But all that stuff I wrote about is what Mendel wrote about 100's of years ago.  The history behind it is pretty neat stuff.

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregor_Mendel


----------



## Hick (Dec 16, 2009)

hXXp://www.mnsu.edu/emuseum/biology/evolution/genetics/mendelsvariation.html
hXXp://www.hobart.k12.in.us/jkousen/Biology/mendel.htm


----------



## Tater (Dec 16, 2009)

Good link hick, that second one looks like it came directly out of my grade 10 bio textbook from way back when.


----------



## Hick (Dec 16, 2009)

> directly out of my grade 10 bio textbook


... yup.. states it in terms even "I" can usually comprehend..


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 16, 2009)

BIOLOGY FTW lol


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 16, 2009)

So what do u guys think i should do with these seeds? do another inter breading? its been done 3 times. i am really in the dark because i was lost when he was explaining (i was really really really stoned) they did bud out one female that they did not bread of the 2ed gen of inter breading. i smoked that stuff it was good. very frosty, faint taste of blueberry, but i saw pics an it did have a blue color when growing, it looked very nice. I can only wonder, my buddy is not going to cail for winter brake so i will not find out what they come up with till this summer. so what are your guys thoughts as to what i should do with these little gems...?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Dec 19, 2009)

For sure when you do grow some out, I would pollinate a branch or 2 of the nicest female with the best looking male.

Never hurts to have more seeds and to continue the breeding program.

DD


----------



## Hick (Dec 20, 2009)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> For sure when you do grow some out, I would pollinate a branch or 2 of the nicest female with the best looking male.
> 
> Never hurts to have more seeds and to continue the breeding program.
> 
> DD


.. in the words of DJ short.. "Keep only the best, get rid of the rest"..


----------



## zipflip (Dec 20, 2009)

> That is not true. Perhaps though the blueberry phenotype relies on a recessive genotype say we call it b for blueberry and the smell of the "kush" plant (you do realize any plant that came from the Kush mountains that span more than a few countries in Asia is considered Kush) relies on a dominant gene we will call K.
> 
> Ok lets say your kush plant had one dominant gene and one recessive so it looks like this
> 
> ...


:stoned: dang tater, i got like this whole nastalgic(sp?) feeling while reading that. brought me back to my science class days in i believe it was freshmen year biology .  sad part was i hated biology. i was all into all the other sciences and wonders of the world more for some reason.
guess i shoulda paid more attention then i'd have a better grip on all that  
  good post/explanation tho.  in your own words. i like that :aok:
 easier to undrstand than some quote thats like 2 pages long from some book that a guy dont even understand half the words to. LOL


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 24, 2009)

i have smoked 2 diff kinds of bb kush one ogkXbb and the other afghankXbb both were pretty good cant remember them to well was way back in the good ol kushie kush days


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 24, 2009)

i don't know what kinda of kush was used, theirs lots that come from the afgan kush mountains right?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 24, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> i don't know what kinda of kush was used, theirs lots that come from the afgan kush mountains right?


 

new ones pop up everyday starting to get annoying theres 1043938 diff types of ghani or atleast 193782 diff names


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 24, 2009)

yeah, its getting pretty crazy out there with dro. like Kat said, people coming  up to me all its Krip-a-kona light, lol. SO many names cuz theres something about marry.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 24, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> yeah, its getting pretty crazy out there with dro. like Kat said, people coming up to me all its Krip-a-kona light, lol. SO many names cuz theres something about marry.


 
yeah you listen to spm ?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 24, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> yeah you listen to spm ?



For sure, theres something about marry shes all ways on my mind......all the time....


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 24, 2009)

i only listen to texas rappers ony ones i can understand when im super stoned slow


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Gotta love that Screwstone Tx. i got some fat pat, Dj Screw, lil troy, Long Live the SkrewD up ClicK


----------

